# 4 inch lift for 06 brute 750



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lookin into getting a 4 inch for my bike, I was wondering what the best one/best value is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CATVOS is the only one that I know that mass produces them. I'm sure there are other builders than can make them...

This new outkast group is getting a lot of good reviews... S3 Is a good builder as well.

But CATVOS has been building one for years, tried and true...

HOWEVER, there are people who are getting almost as much lift from 2" RDC kits and HL springs as people are getting w/ the 4" CATVOS for much cheaper.... So...


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea but with the two inch and springs your axles would be at a much worse angle right?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A little bit but even then, add that and get your own stock length aftermarket axles, and still much cheaper than a 4" lift. 

If $$ is no problem then spring for the CATVOS, or ask S3 or Outkast if they can build an Arched Arm kit... That would be sweet.


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't say money is a prob but I def don't like just wasting it. That's y I have a 06 brute haha cuz it's paid for. I already have a 2 inch bracket lift but I may order the springs and see how that does, it's all because I'm looking into getting some new tires, I have 29.5 laws now I either want the ol2 or the 32 backs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm.. If I were you I'd just stick with what you have over the ol2 I dont think they are worth the added weight or Cost... the 29.5 OG Law is going to take you anywhere that ol2 Would. And be less stress on your drive train.

Thats just my 2 cents... some people buy them cause the "look cooler" but lookin cool never got anyone through a mud hole any faster IMO. The back will dig a lot more... so be prepared for that, and as the other, added weight and stress...


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea I really want the 32s but I saw a few people runnin them with just a 2 inch and they would rub pretty bad and I def don't want that. And another reason is I want to upgrade to 14 inch wheels just for looks


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

And I can't decide on all skinnys like I have now or skinny wide


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My buddy just got a 4 inch catvos lift for his commander and none of the parts fit luckily he has access to a machine shop and had to make everything right for 4 grand should
Have bolted right up and every ride he breaks at least one axle, we haven't been impressed with catvos so far


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

****, yea for the price they charge everything should be perfect


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have seen a brute on 32 with just a bracket lift and springs. It cleared but barely and add a cooler or a ole lady to the equation and scrubage shall come. I rode with the same bike a few weeks after the owner had went to law2's. cleared them really well with him his wife and loaded cooler. He's a healthy guy to. If you do 32 I'd go all skinny. If you do the laws I'd go skinny wide. If your just wanting to go to a 14 wheel I'd suggest 31 laws. I've watched both perform 31 and 29.5 law2 perform on equal bikes and have to say the weight and height of the 31 gives it the advantage to me. Just my 2 cents. Start with the highlifter springs, if you need a little more look into the RDC lift. His lift is a true 2 inches unlike hilifter and others wich only net you 1 to 1.5(so I've read)




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

onebadcummin said:


> My buddy just got a 4 inch catvos lift for his commander and none of the parts fit luckily he has access to a machine shop and had to make everything right for 4 grand should
> Have bolted right up and every ride he breaks at least one axle, we haven't been impressed with catvos so far


That's a fairly new product though not one they've been making for 6 or 7 years


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

For four grand that should bolt it self to the bike lol.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

^No joke. $4000 is a lot of money for a toy. The 6" lift on my truck was only $2600 and that was even having it installed by a shop...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im just waiting on super ATV or someone else to come out with lower arched a-arms. Super ATV said them have test ones fabed up but not in production yet at least thats what they told me.


----------

